# Do blueberry bushes need full sun?



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Hubby bought us three blueberry bushes. We are trying to decide where to put them. I know they need acidic soil but do they need full sun?

I know I could put this in the gardening forum but thought I may get a quicker answer here. 

Thanks.

SGG-Jan


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I've seen them do well in full sun as well as part shade. The thing that seems to make the biggest difference is getting enough water when the fruit starts to form.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

We have ours in full sun and they did really well last year. They like a lot of water, so plant them where you can reach the hose! I also put in some metal fence posts and draped a bird net over top to keep the birds out of the fruit.


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Thank you. I will now go let Hubby know where we can put them.

The tags that are on the bushes have no planting instructions. Go figure.

I appreciate your help.

SGG-Jan


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

almost every fruiting plant needs full sun to produce the most fruit. Can they get by with some shade - yes. If you have full sun, give it to them, if not - at least 6 hours of sun.


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Callieslamb said:


> almost every fruiting plant needs full sun to produce the most fruit. Can they get by with some shade - yes. If you have full sun, give it to them, if not - at least 6 hours of sun.



Thank you. We have a space in the back yard that gets between 6-8 hours sun. I just wanted to be sure where the best place to plant them is.

I don't understand nurseries selling plants of any kind without planting instructions with the plants. 

Jan


----------

